# Costco Kirkland Wool Slacks



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

My wife hauled me off to Costco this morning for shopping, and I was pleased to see that they had a new shipment of their Kirkland-brand Italian-made wool slacks. Frankly, for value for money in odd slacks, I don't know what can beat them. The price has inched up in the past few years from $40 to $45 to $47. I think these slacks stand comparison with many that I have seen on sale or discount for $120 or so. I previously had five pairs, two in dark tan, two in navy, one in dark gray. This morning I added two pairs in a medium gray nailhead (I think that's how you would describe the fabric) that should look good with almost every blazer and sport coat I own. 

Anybody else have experience with or opinions pro or con on these slacks? As I recall, Andy has spoken approvingly of them.

It will surprise no one on this forum, I am sure, if I mention that among the male shoppers there this Sunday morning I was the only one wearing an ascot.


----------



## constantmystery (Apr 18, 2006)

*attention all ascot wearing costco shoppers!*

According to a recent piece on TV last week, the average income of Costlco shoppers is in excess of $72,000.! Still, there's no conncection between money and breeding, but at least I'll recognize you when I'm in there shopping and buying my $4.99 rotisserie chicken!


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> This morning I added two pairs in a medium gray nailhead (I think that's how you would describe the fabric) that should look good with almost every blazer and sport coat I own.


We just renewed our membership...may have to take a look...



> It will surprise no one on this forum, I am sure, if I mention that among the male shoppers there this Sunday morning I was the only one wearing an ascot.


You might be a Dandy if you wear an ascot to Costco. LOL.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*JLibourel:*

Good timing, Jan. I took a pair of the Kirkland Italian Wool trousers on my trip this weekend to Vail. I've had them for a while now (but less than two years) and noticed that the crotch area is starting to wear some. (Can't be that I'm overweight, must be a fabric defect!!).

They travel well and drape great. I was wearing a pair when I got measured for my Mytailor.com suit and Joe said the waist fastening "system" was very similar to high end Italian trousers.

And *constantmystery: *how do you keep from digging into the Costco rotisserie chicken at the first stoplight on the way home? :icon_smile_wink:

Plus we didn't mention the gas prices nor the % money back with the Costco American Express!! Does this sound like a commercial? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## constantmystery (Apr 18, 2006)

constantmystery:]how do you keep from digging into the Costco rotisserie chicken at the first stoplight on the way home? :

Well, I found it's not easy to drive, talk on the cel phone, and open the rotisserie chicken SIMULTANEOUSLY... so what I do now is just remove my mauve doeskin gloves (that coordinate with my morning swallowtail semi formal, don't cha' know) and strap the plastic container to my bib front ...ala britany spears!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Andy said:


> how do you keep from digging into the Costco rotisserie chicken at the first stoplight on the way home?





constantmystery said:


> Well, I found it's not easy to drive, talk on the cel phone, and open the rotisserie chicken SIMULTANEOUSLY... so what I do now is just remove my mauve doeskin gloves (that coordinate with my morning swallowtail semi formal, don't cha' know) and strap the plastic container to my bib front ...ala britany spears!


But not with your baby in the car  !!


----------



## lee_44106 (Apr 10, 2006)

From the positive reviews here, I've been looking forward to the day when the local Costco stocks the said pants. No luck yet. Agree with Andy and Constantmystery that the price for the rotisserie chicken is too good to pass up, and the cheaper gas is a bonus. 

I also think that one of the reason the "average income of Costco shoppers is $72,000" is that these are smart people who bargain hunt, kinda like most of the AAAC forumites.


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

All the Costco garments my wife and I've gotten have be bargins and of a much higher quality than the price would imply.


----------



## constantmystery (Apr 18, 2006)

The button down dress shirts of two ply cotton 120's @$14.95 were a steal! (still I cut the labels out...but then again, I do that with all dress shirts)


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Ahhhhhh Costco. The only place I know where I can get a six pack of underwear, 2 lbs. of smoked turkey, toilet paper, wool slacks and a bottle of Louis XIII all in the same shopping run.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

pt4u67 said:


> Ahhhhhh Costco. The only place I know where I can get a six pack of underwear, 2 lbs. of smoked turkey, toilet paper, wool slacks and a bottle of Louis XIII all in the same shopping run.


 pt4u67:

AND how do you keep from digging into the Costco *bottle of Louis XIII *at the first stoplight on the way home?

:icon_smile_big: Oh never mind!


----------



## Maggio (Apr 4, 2005)

I saw these yesterday. Was bothering my wife all weekend to go to Costco after we saw the John Stossel profile on Costco CEO Jim Senegal on 20/20 Friday. Supposedly, all he wears are the Kirkland Signature shirts. Anyway, I saw the pants. To be honest, I thought they were a bit light. Are they meant to be year-round pants? I have to say, though, if Andy like 'em it's hard to argue. Just wanted to put it out there. Also, where are the Kirkland dress shirts made? I can't remember what the shirts said when I saw them in the store, but it was an out of the way place. Not China or India or anything...


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Maggio said:


> I saw these yesterday. Was bothering my wife all weekend to go to Costco after we saw the John Stossel profile on Costco CEO Jim Senegal on 20/20 Friday. Supposedly, all he wears are the Kirkland Signature shirts. Anyway, I saw the pants. To be honest, I thought they were a bit light. Are they meant to be year-round pants? I have to say, though, if Andy like 'em it's hard to argue. Just wanted to put it out there. Also, where are the Kirkland dress shirts made? I can't remember what the shirts said when I saw them in the store, but it was an out of the way place. Not China or India or anything...


You've got to remember that Andy and I live in Southern California. What is a good year-round pant (or other garment for that matter) here would not necessarily be such in a New Jersey winter.

Kirkland dress shirts are made on the island of Mauritius, famed as the home of the defunct dodo bird. As one poster noted, they are a terrific bargain. I think I've got 17 at the moment.


----------



## burnedandfrozen (Mar 11, 2004)

As a ten year employee of Costco (Yikes! Has it really been that long?) I'm pleased to see many of you getting good value and pleasure from our so called "Fancy Pant" which is how they ring up at the counter. Ditto also for the $4.99 chicken mentioned that I might add has no artificial colors or flavors. If I'm correct I think that is our best seller world wide.
Please keep in mind that all Kirkland products are guaranteed for the expected life of the product so to the gentleman who mentioned a concern about the quality of his pair of pants by all means return them. If you no longer have the reciept you will recieve a store credit for the current price (or last if it's a deleted style) but they are returnable.
Regards,
Mark


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

burnedandfrozen said:


> As a ten year employee of Costco (Yikes! Has it really been that long?) I'm pleased to see many of you getting good value and pleasure from our so called "Fancy Pant" which is how they ring up at the counter. Ditto also for the $4.99 chicken mentioned that I might add has no artificial colors or flavors. If I'm correct I think that is our best seller world wide.
> Please keep in mind that all Kirkland products are guaranteed for the expected life of the product so to the gentleman who mentioned a concern about the quality of his pair of pants by all means return them. If you no longer have the reciept you will recieve a store credit for the current price (or last if it's a deleted style) but they are returnable.
> Regards,
> Mark


codename: fancy pant?!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, I just got in from CostCo. I searched all through the piles of pants and found one lonely pair of Kirkland brand trousers, 10 inches too small though. The store help was mystified as to how they even got there. They did seem well made though and were already cuffed. I plan to try and actually try to get a pair in my size.

I did buy a Kirkland shirt though to try. Material, not bad. Workmanship, seems fine. The cut though was a little disappointing, the tail was very short and the shoulders/sleeves were a little too tight. I have to say, for $35.00, I would go with an LL Bean or LE OCBD on closeout first.

I intend to track down a test pair of those trousers though, they did look well made!


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> Well, I just got in from CostCo. I searched all through the piles of pants and found one lonely pair of Kirkland brand trousers, 10 inches too small though. The store help was mystified as to how they even got there. They did seem well made though and were already cuffed. I plan to try and actually try to get a pair in my size.
> 
> I did buy a Kirkland shirt though to try. Material, not bad. Workmanship, seems fine. The cut though was a little disappointing, the tail was very short and the shoulders/sleeves were a little too tight. I have to say, for $35.00, I would go with an LL Bean or LE OCBD on closeout first.
> 
> I intend to track down a test pair of those trousers though, they did look well made!


The various stores get the wool Kirkland pants in at different times. A co-worker had informed me that Costco where she shops had gotten them in several weeks before the one where I shop (Signal Hill, CA) did. So don't give up hope.

I am a little surprised at your complaints about the Kirkland button-down shirts. I am 6'3" and very long bodied and short legged (I only wear a 32" inseam). I have never had cause to complain about the shirt tails on these shirts being too short--they reach the tops of my thighs. As for the tightness in the arms and shoulders, do you have a bodybuilder-type physique? I suppose they might be on the tight side if you proudly sport a pair of 22-inch biceps! (But I would assume that would hold true of many RTW shirts.)


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

JLibourel said:


> The various stores get the wool Kirkland pants in at different times. A co-worker had informed me that Costco where she shops had gotten them in several weeks before the one where I shop (Signal Hill, CA) did. So don't give up hope.
> 
> I am a little surprised at your complaints about the Kirkland button-down shirts. I am 6'3" and very long bodied and short legged (I only wear a 32" inseam). I have never had cause to complain about the shirt tails on these shirts being too short--they reach the tops of my thighs. As for the tightness in the arms and shoulders, do you have a bodybuilder-type physique? I suppose they might be on the tight side if you proudly sport a pair of 22-inch biceps! (But I would assume that would hold true of many RTW shirts.)


No JL, my build no longer remotely resembles what it did 20 years ago! The shirt I bought was my usual 18/35. I am 6 ft even and the shirt tail part might only be my perception; I am used to Hemrajani's very ample shirt tails. My upper arms are still fairly substantial. It has been 10 years since I slapped a measuring tape on my bicep, but more like 17" would be like it, quite a far cry from 22"! I am just your typical aging and former(emphasis on aging) athlete, nothing special here.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

Is there any information as to who makes them for costco, BTW are they flat front, cuffed etc. Some details please. Thanks.


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

Double pleated, cuffed, made in Italy under the Kirkland (Costco) brand.

I have several pair and I think that the quality is great for the price.I do wish that they had flat-front also though.

I also swear by the Costco button down.


----------



## Material Boy (Sep 3, 2004)

Sorry to rain on all of your parade on Costco. I never find Costco’s pricing to be good value. Let’s take grocery as an example, when one compares the Costco’s everyday pricing to those at Ralph’s and Von’s (regular price of course), sure Costco offers much better value. But I choose to take a few minutes of my time every Sunday, looking at the ads from my local Ralph’s and Von’s, with double coupons and even triple coupons once in a while, I saved a lot more from Ralph’s and Von’s. Plus I don’t need to pay a membership fee to attain these savings. And because I don’t have a family of 10+, I am able to buy the right quantity as supposed to Costco where everything comes in these super sizes. 

As to these Kirkland wool pants, sure they are good value if one compares these “good prices” to the regular prices (MSRP) at Department stores (i.e. Nordstrom, Macys, Bloomingdales etc). But how many of us actually pay full retail prices, unless of course you are fortunate enough to be born with a silver spoon. I got my Canali, Polo Blue Label wool pants, all at least 75% off MSRP. When one compares these $47 Kirkland pants to my $16 Made in Italy Ralph Lauren wool pants, it does not take an Einstein to figure out who is the real winner here. 

Costco is a good place to shop for those who chose not to think, or does not have time to search for true values.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Material Boy said:


> Sorry to rain on all of your parade on Costco. I never find Costco's pricing to be good value. Let's take grocery as an example, when one compares the Costco's everyday pricing to those at Ralph's and Von's (regular price of course), sure Costco offers much better value. But I choose to take a few minutes of my time every Sunday, looking at the ads from my local Ralph's and Von's, with double coupons and even triple coupons once in a while, I saved a lot more from Ralph's and Von's. Plus I don't need to pay a membership fee to attain these savings. And because I don't have a family of 10+, I am able to buy the right quantity as supposed to Costco where everything comes in these super sizes.
> 
> As to these Kirkland wool pants, sure they are good value if one compares these "good prices" to the regular prices (MSRP) at Department stores (i.e. Nordstrom, Macys, Bloomingdales etc). But how many of us actually pay full retail prices, unless of course you are fortunate enough to be born with a silver spoon. I got my Canali, Polo Blue Label wool pants, all at least 75% off MSRP. When one compares these $47 Kirkland pants to my $16 Made in Italy Ralph Lauren wool pants, it does not take an Einstein to figure out who is the real winner here.
> 
> Costco is a good place to shop for those who chose not to think, or does not have time to search for true values.


Getting a deal is always nice. However if one needs something and one does not have to time to go digging through the mountains of discounted trousers to find that one trouser that fits the bill then perhaps a few bucks more is worth it. I love the hunt as much as the next person but I don't mind paying a little extra sometimes to get just that right item. By the way that's a bit of a harsh characterization of those who shop at Costco. For some its the only place available without having to drive a long distance.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Material Boy said:


> As to these Kirkland wool pants, sure they are good value if one compares these "good prices" to the regular prices (MSRP) at Department stores (i.e. Nordstrom, Macys, Bloomingdales etc). But how many of us actually pay full retail prices, unless of course you are fortunate enough to be born with a silver spoon. I got my Canali, Polo Blue Label wool pants, all at least 75% off MSRP. When one compares these $47 Kirkland pants to my $16 Made in Italy Ralph Lauren wool pants, it does not take an Einstein to figure out who is the real winner here.
> 
> Costco is a good place to shop for those who chose not to think, or does not have time to search for true values.


Well, I was just shopping the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale a few weeks ago, and the slacks that impressed me as most closely comparable to the Kirklands were SALE priced at $120 or thereabouts. I work virtually around the corner from a Saks Off-Fifth and shop there at least a couple of times a month. They never have wool pants for less than $80, and I am not sure those compare well with the Kirklands at little more than half the price. I also occasionally vist Gary's Rack in Tustin--the outlet for one of the finest men's shops in the region. They always have lots of good pants, but I've never seen anything on sale there for any prices remotely close to $47, much less $16.

So, where do you find your $16 Ralph Lauren wool pants--the local thrift shop or maybe the Goodwill? Lotta good bargains to be found there if you're willing to rummage a bit, I'm sure.

Moreover, I am a bit curious about those "Canali" RL Blue Label pants. I thought Corneliani was the vendor for Blue Label, not Canali, but then I am sure that so intelligent, so thoughtful, so shrewd a bargain hunter as yourself couldn't possibly have his facts screwed up, or could he?


----------



## Material Boy (Sep 3, 2004)

I never claimed in my previous post that Canali made the pants for RL Blue Label. If you take the time to read my post a little more carefully, you should see that I was able to get pants made by Canali and Corneliani made Polo pants for at least 75% off the MSRP. For someone who claims to go to Cabazon a lot for these Allen Edmonds shoes, may I suggest the Polo outlets few doors down, a lot of time there are RLPL pants on sale there for $69.99 (these were regularly priced at $345 or above), with a coupon from the management office, you can get these pants for $50.00. I have a coupon that will take $50 off any purchases $150 or over. And yes I firmly believe that is a much better deal than the Kirkland pants you were getting for $47. 

I never think Nordstrom has good sales, I think they are way overpriced with the exception of the shoes (Anniversary Sale, Allen Edmond first quality for $199). But again somehow somewhere, somebody has to pay for these good services. That is reflected in the prices people pay at Nordstrom.

As to the $16 pants I got, those were regularly priced at $197.50. Two years ago (~ October), Bloomingdales had them marked down to $19.99, with a friends and family discount of 20%, I paid $16 for them. I wear one of these pants today and yes, they are better than the ones you are getting at Costco. 

As to the comment made by pt4u67 that “digging through the mountains of discounted trousers to find that one trouser”, I can’t disagree with that. But as far as I know, Costco has stacked these Kirkland pants and other clothing items on a big table or a big bin. There is not a dress room for one to try on anything either. Talking about shopping environment, I don’t think Costco has any edge over the places I shop. 

Another source for nice pants: Ian at Santa Monica. He regularly stocks Incotex wool pants for $119. Yes they are more expensive than the $47 you paid at Costco, but I do believe the Incotex ones are much better than the Kirkland pants to warrant the differences in price.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Material Boy said:


> As to the comment made by pt4u67 that "digging through the mountains of discounted trousers to find that one trouser", I can't disagree with that. But as far as I know, Costco has stacked these Kirkland pants and other clothing items on a big table or a big bin. There is not a dress room for one to try on anything either. Talking about shopping environment, I don't think Costco has any edge over the places I shop.


When I buy from a discounter its usually opportunistic. I see something out of the corner of my eye and pick it up. If I need something and know exactly what I need I go to the source and if its on sale, beautiful. As for the piles at Costco yes its true and yes it is too bad there are no dressing rooms however that's the price we pay we the discount. Sometimes the materials and construction are just as good as brands with higher price tags. I just think people should keep an open mind toward where to look for quality. A few years ago I bought a few merino wool v-necks from Sams and they have been wonderful. I wear them all the time in the fall/winter and they look as good today as when I bought them for $8/each.


----------



## ice (Sep 2, 2005)

Material Boy said:


> Sorry to rain on all of your parade on Costco. I never find Costco's pricing to be good value. Let's take grocery as an example, when one compares the Costco's everyday pricing to those at Ralph's and Von's (regular price of course), sure Costco offers much better value. But I choose to take a few minutes of my time every Sunday, looking at the ads from my local Ralph's and Von's, with double coupons and even triple coupons once in a while, I saved a lot more from Ralph's and Von's. Plus I don't need to pay a membership fee to attain these savings. And because I don't have a family of 10+, I am able to buy the right quantity as supposed to Costco where everything comes in these super sizes.
> 
> Costco is a good place to shop for those who chose not to think, or does not have time to search for true values.


You cut out coupons for groceries? Seriously?


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

"Costco is a good place to shop for those who chose not to think"

Wow. How insulting.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

patbrady2005 said:


> "Costco is a good place to shop for those who chose not to think"
> 
> Wow. How insulting.


I shop at Costco so I don't have to "think" about clipping coupons and holding up the line at the store. But I think that those who do belong to Costco will say that sometimes some very good deals on clothing can be had.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Material Boy said:


> I never claimed in my previous post that Canali made the pants for RL Blue Label. If you take the time to read my post a little more carefully, you should see that I was able to get pants made by Canali and Corneliani made Polo pants for at least 75% off the MSRP. For someone who claims to go to Cabazon a lot for these Allen Edmonds shoes, may I suggest the Polo outlets few doors down, a lot of time there are RLPL pants on sale there for $69.99 (these were regularly priced at $345 or above), with a coupon from the management office, you can get these pants for $50.00. I have a coupon that will take $50 off any purchases $150 or over. And yes I firmly believe that is a much better deal than the Kirkland pants you were getting for $47.


My apologies for not discerning the comma between "Canali" and "Polo Blue Label." The use of a conjunction, rather than a comma, would have been stylistically superior and made your meaning immediately clear.

As to the Polo outlet in Cabazon, yes, I have been in there many times, as well as the Polo outlet in Carlsbad. Maybe I am just becoming increasingly unobservant under the onslaught of old age, but I can't recall ever seeing anything of obvious Purple Label quality on sale at one of these outlets. As far as I could discern, about 99.999% of the menswear on sale at these establishments was specifically manufactured for the outlet mall shoppers and bore scant resemblance to the merchandise at the high-end Polo stores.

That you feel better bargains in men's trousers can be had than the Kirkland "fancy pants" is fair commentary. You are very possibly right if one cares to devote the time and energy to the quest. Costco does offer me the convenience of buying the fancy pants while my wife is loading up the cart with food and paper towels and whatnot. However, to make the comment, "Costco is a good place to shop for those who chose not to think," is not only a snide affront to all of us who do shop at Costco but in particular to our host Andy, who has mentioned in this very thread that he is a purchaser of the Kirkland fancy pants. Have you no manners, sir, that you would offend our host who provides this wonderful forum?


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

Costco is (at least in the Bay Area) just a MASSIVELY unpleasant place to shop.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

pt4u67 said:


> Ahhhhhh Costco. The only place I know where I can get a six pack of underwear, 2 lbs. of smoked turkey, toilet paper, wool slacks and a bottle of Louis XIII all in the same shopping run.


yes, and all with the brand name "Kirkland" :icon_smile:


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

I hate that I can't get out of Costco without spending $100.00. Seems like no matter how few items I go in for, I end up coming out with more "stuff" and $100.00 less in my pocket. Maybe it's because of 1 or 2 impulse buys, but if the stuff wasn't out I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

Jan, I go to the costco on euclid and macarthur. as well as the one 5 miles down euclid at garden grove.
where do you go to?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Reading the last several posts, if you purchased clothes on your last CostCo run, what else did you get? This should be interesting.

I bought one of their OCBDs for $14.99 (I will buy more despite my protestations above)

2 bottles Yolumba Museum Muscat
Biscotti
3 packs of spare ribs
and of course, a roasted chicken

Remember, only if you bought clothes can you play


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I made my first visit to a Costco last month when my in-laws were in town. The experience wasn't too bad. I wasn't impressed by the savings on some things that I thought would produce decent savings, like case prices for beer or wine, but I'm sure you can save money on the four-pound boxes of Oreos or a dozen muffins as big as your head.

It's not just food and clothing. A friend of mine is a regular and buys tires for his car, computers, bicycles, lots of stuff. He also gets great service, including a great satisfaction policy.

I'm sure I would go, and cover the membership cost with my savings, except it's about a 45-minute drive for me and I'm not going that far for groceries. Especially at $3.00 a gallon for gas.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Brian13 said:


> Jan, I go to the costco on euclid and macarthur. as well as the one 5 miles down euclid at garden grove.
> where do you go to?


I go to the one on Signal Hill in the Long Beach area.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Reading the last several posts, if you purchased clothes on your last CostCo run, what else did you get? This should be interesting.
> 
> I bought one of their OCBDs for $14.99 (I will buy more despite my protestations above)
> 
> ...


One particular trip I recall purchasing the following:

1) pair of 1.0 carat diamond drop earings for wifey (birthday gift)
2) bath towels
3) 2 pair of RL chinos 
4) chocolate brownie cake (for said birthday)
5) toilet bowel cleaner


----------



## CDMC (Mar 13, 2006)

JLibourel said:


> Well, I was just shopping the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale a few weeks ago, and the slacks that impressed me as most closely comparable to the Kirklands were SALE priced at $120 or thereabouts.


I have 4 pairs of those JW Britches Nordstrom pants that I purchased at the sale, but didn't have the the bottoms finished off because I was trying to decide which to choose. Those are in my car to go back because the Kirkland one's at $45 are so close as to be virtually indistinguishable for day to day use.


----------



## Material Boy (Sep 3, 2004)

ice said:


> You cut out coupons for groceries? Seriously?


Yes, seriously, last time I checked, it is still legal in California. On average I use about $10 worth of coupon a week, doubling it makes $20 saving a week. Multiply that by 50 weeks (I am on vacation the other two weeks); I saved about $1000 from these coupons. If I invest the one year saving into a S&P500 index fund, using an average return of 15% (based on historical data), I am sure you can do the math and figure it out how much I would have 30 years from now.


----------



## Material Boy (Sep 3, 2004)

patbrady2005 said:


> "Costco is a good place to shop for those who chose not to think"
> 
> Wow. How insulting.


Yes I must admit the statement is a little insulting or very insulting depending on your perception of Costco.

Tyra Banks once said "the smart girls shop at Neiman Marcus Last Call, the stupid ones shop at Target". I know she is not a rocket scientist. As to that statement, is it insulting? Yes. Is it true? To a large extent, I agree with that statement.

I shopped at Costco two months ago, getting four brand new Michelin tires, using a coupon that take another $60 off the Costco. I believe I can probably find deals that will top that if I take the time to do a little research. I didn't. Here is where I draw the line, how frequent do I purchase this item? For tires, I purchase them once every five years. I can afford to be overpaying a little. But as to grocery and clothing, things I buy on a regular basis, I must find the true values. And I am sorry to say that Costco is not the solution for these items.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Material Boy said:


> Yes I must admit the statement is a little insulting or very insulting depending on your perception of Costco.
> 
> Tyra Banks once said "the smart girls shop at Neiman Marcus Last Call, the stupid ones shop at Target". I know she is not a rocket scientist. As to that statement, is it insulting? Yes. Is it true? To a large extent, I agree with that statement.
> 
> I shopped at Costco two months ago, getting four brand new Michelin tires, using a coupon that take another $60 off the Costco. I believe I can probably find deals that will top that if I take the time to do a little research. I didn't. Here is where I draw the line, how frequent do I purchase this item? For tires, I purchase them once every five years. I can afford to be overpaying a little. But as to grocery and clothing, things I buy on a regular basis, I must find the true values. And I am sorry to say that Costco is not the solution for these items.


Sir, I think you are missing the point. Better values may be had elsewhere however you are making a tremendous generalization with that statement. You quote Tyra Banks. I wonder if you are aware of how much like her you sound when you make that statement. Some may not have easy access to the shopping opportunities afforded those in SoCal, NY or Chicago where I am. Some may have need for odd sized clothing that may be hard to find on-sale somewhere. The question is not one of value provided two similar items are next to each other. There are other variables you did not taking into account when you made that most insulting statement. Costco may not be the solution for you however it is for many others and while it may be STUPID for you to shop there it may be wise for OTHERS. Your generalization does not afford for that distinction. Good day.


----------



## Material Boy (Sep 3, 2004)

All I am trying to state here is Costco does not provide the “deals of Century” as some of the forum members believe. I understand for some people, Costco is one of few places they can/will shop at because of geographic reason or other limitations. But at least keep in mind there are better deals out there.


----------



## Earthmover (Jan 3, 2005)

Material Boy said:


> Yes I must admit the statement is a little insulting or very insulting depending on your perception of Costco.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> I shopped at Costco two months ago, getting four brand new Michelin tires, using a coupon that take another $60 off the Costco. I believe I can probably find deals that will top that if I take the time to do a little research. I didn't. Here is where I draw the line, how frequent do I purchase this item? For tires, I purchase them once every five years. I can afford to be overpaying a little. But as to grocery and clothing, things I buy on a regular basis, I must find the true values. And I am sorry to say that Costco is not the solution for these items.


If you have a job that gives you free time and you enjoy it, by all means. your statement is immature and insulting because you presume too much. For some people in this world, time is a very valuable commodity, and valued at much higher than the scale at which you discuss these savings. When I was younger and had tons of time, I basically memorized the lowest sale prices for all the grocery items in my area and bought things that were on sale at those low prices from each grocery store that sold things. of course, at the time, time was not a precious resource. Now? Let's assume that I make somewhere north of $40/hour -- should I be spending 1 hour each week clipping coupons and visiting different grocery stores to get $20 in savings? unless I enjoy it, no. You'd have to be a very intellectually lazy person not to make this analysis.

Oh also, if you're saving approximately $20 each week in coupons on groceries, I can guarantee you that you're not buying essential items only. My guess is that you buy things that either (1) you don't like or (2) you don't really need if you're saving that much on a weekly basis. So it's actually less savings than you think. There just aren't that many coupons for the essential items in a grocery store. Supermarket sales are a different story.


----------



## Material Boy (Sep 3, 2004)

Earthmover said:


> If you have a job that gives you free time and you enjoy it, by all means. your statement is immature and insulting because you presume too much. For some people in this world, time is a very valuable commodity, and valued at much higher than the scale at which you discuss these savings. When I was younger and had tons of time, I basically memorized the lowest sale prices for all the grocery items in my area and bought things that were on sale at those low prices from each grocery store that sold things. of course, at the time, time was not a precious resource. Now? Let's assume that I make somewhere north of $40/hour -- should I be spending 1 hour each week clipping coupons and visiting different grocery stores to get $20 in savings? unless I enjoy it, no. You'd have to be a very intellectually lazy person not to make this analysis.
> 
> Oh also, if you're saving approximately $20 each week in coupons on groceries, I can guarantee you that you're not buying essential items only. My guess is that you buy things that either (1) you don't like or (2) you don't really need if you're saving that much on a weekly basis. So it's actually less savings than you think. There just aren't that many coupons for the essential items in a grocery store. Supermarket sales are a different story.


Just because one makes north of $40 an hour at work does not mean all of your free time should be just as valuable, at least I wouldn't look at it this way. I assume you do not ask the question "should I perform this particular task at weekend because I really should be worth $40 + an hour". If you apply this logic, going to a movie over the weekend will cost you over $80.

Ice cream, toothpaste, toothbrush, soap, laundry detergent, TV dinners etc are things I need. And yes I do consider them to be essential. BTW, I only use the manufacturing coupons on items that are on sales already, resulting in savings that are usually 70% off the MSRP.


----------



## Maggio (Apr 4, 2005)

I hit the local Costco during lunch. They had the complete lineup of Costco Wool slacks. I was not discussing the wool slacks on my previous post when I said they were too light. These were really nice and would definitely get this Jersey boy through the cold winters here. The only thing that prevented me from picking them up were the long lines...had to get back to work...I am definitely going to add them to my arsenal for the fall/winter season, however. I particularly like the khaki color and the dark brown? The blue is nice, too. Had an interesting pattern on it.

Funny aside...a Costco employee was singing in the middle of the store into a karaoke machine. She was having a ball. Before I walked past her and realized what she was doing, I thought there was something wrong with the stores sound system. I give her credit for signing in the middle of the store like that...


----------



## Earthmover (Jan 3, 2005)

Material Boy said:


> Just because one makes north of $40 an hour at work does not mean all of your free time should be just as valuable, at least I wouldn't look at it this way. I assume you do not ask the question "should I perform this particular task at weekend because I really should be worth $40 + an hour". If you apply this logic, going to a movie over the weekend will cost you over $80.


And what if going to the movies is worth $80 to you? But that's beside the point. What you just did is one of the weakest forms of rebuttal a person can make, which is to attack the example, and not the idea itself. The idea was simply: What if you value your time more than the amount of savings it yields? If you think that's categorically stupid, I don't know what to tell you. And yes, some people would rather go to the movies than spend that time cutting coupons -- that doesn't make them stupid, even though by your rubric, it costs $20 + cost of ticket.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Material Boy said:


> Just because one makes north of $40 an hour at work does not mean all of your free time should be just as valuable, at least I wouldn't look at it this way. I assume you do not ask the question "should I perform this particular task at weekend because I really should be worth $40 + an hour". If you apply this logic, going to a movie over the weekend will cost you over $80.


I believe what he is saying, and I happen to agree with him, is that the more money one makes, the more it affects the personal calculus of what one is willing to do to save a buck, given we all have a finite number or hours in a day. I believe economists refer to this as an "indifference curve".


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

Time for the interchange?


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Material Boy said:


> Tyra Banks once said "the smart girls shop at Neiman Marcus Last Call, the stupid ones shop at Target".


I can't let this comment by scrumptious Ms. Banks pass without comment. Lotta good duds at Target, IMO. Admittedly, I know naught of their women's wear. I strongly doubt if my wife has ever bought a stitch of clothing there, and God forbid that pampered parasite of a stepson of mine should defile his body with anything as plebeian and inexpensive as Target apparel. (Gotta be top-dollar retail or nothing for that dear little lad!)

However, for a more unpretentious, economy-minded chappie like myself, there are some excellent bargains in casual and even not-so-casual attire to be had. I am wearing a pair of their Legendary Gold khakis right now, purchased at the munificent price of $10.99. I am also a big fan of their $12.99 polo shirts (although I am not really a big fan of any polo shirt. However, I will wear a polo shirt in public; I won't wear a T-shirt). All the undergarments (except hose) that I have purchased in recent years have come from Target. Although I haven't bought one, their Merona ties at $20 seem like damn good values--tasteful designs and fully comparable, I think, to the low-end Brooks ties that sell for about twice as much. I am not likely to be purchasing any of their suit separates, but for day to day casual wear there is much that I like to be had at Target.


----------



## Thurston (Aug 17, 2006)

The Kirkland slacks, in solid colors, finally arrived at the Costco in King of Prussia. My wife picked me up a few pairs today. I am very impressed. I have a few pairs of the Lauren diffusion line pants that I purchased at Stein-Mart for $50-$60. The Kirklands are far superior and cheaper at $46. If only they had a 31" inseam....


----------



## CDMC (Mar 13, 2006)

Thurston said:


> The Kirklands are far superior and cheaper at $46. If only they had a 31" inseam....


Strangly, the batch they have here in the San Francisco Bay area, have a bunch of 31" inseams (and are labeled as such). Like you, that works perfectly for me.


----------



## GMF (Jun 28, 2006)

I just learned yesterday that we will be getting a Costco in this area soon, so I'll get to try out these Kirkland slacks, hopefully. Right now my odd trouser inventory is comprised of Bill Blass, Oxxford, and a couple of names I don't remember that were made in Italy.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> Lotta good duds at Target, IMO.


I agree...great underwear by Merona, great T-shirts, good socks. A fine place for basics.


----------



## BPH (Mar 19, 2007)

Trenditional said:


> I hate that I can't get out of Costco without spending $100.00. Seems like no matter how few items I go in for, I end up coming out with more "stuff" and $100.00 less in my pocket. Maybe it's because of 1 or 2 impulse buys, but if the stuff wasn't out I wouldn't buy it.


Only $100 - if I go with my wife it usually runs to $300+ :icon_pale:


----------



## amemovox (Jun 26, 2005)

*Costco trousers, again?*

Tonite, while at Costco, I did have the opportunity to see the selection of 100% wool trousers. They were $39.00. Frankly, a fairly nice pant for the money. Putting aside that they come from Costco, these are better made than many so called dress pants in department stores.

Italian made, 100% wool, with nice hand and drape. Unfortunately, the pair I chose in charcoal has to go back. These are pleated and, because of my physique, my wife said "well, if you want to keep them, ok, but if you ask me, the pleats are not flattering" Ddon't you love it when they say that?

Anyway, good luck to you guys who are able to wear them. They are an outstanding value.


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

JLibourel said:


> My wife hauled me off to Costco this morning for shopping, and I was pleased to see that they had a new shipment of their Kirkland-brand Italian-made wool slacks. Frankly, for value for money in odd slacks, I don't know what can beat them. The price has inched up in the past few years from $40 to $45 to $47. I think these slacks stand comparison with many that I have seen on sale or discount for $120 or so. I previously had five pairs, two in dark tan, two in navy, one in dark gray. This morning I added two pairs in a medium gray nailhead (I think that's how you would describe the fabric) that should look good with almost every blazer and sport coat I own.


I was in there this afternoon and noticed the same, but they weren't well stocked. I could only find two pair in 38, and only one the right length.

These were dark blue in an odd weave that I didn't care for. They also had other colors, but not in my size.


----------



## Hans B (Mar 25, 2007)

*$72k*

"According to a recent piece on TV last week, the average income of Costlco shoppers is in excess of $72,000.!"

Not to be flippant...but that's really not that much income over the course of a year. Take out taxes, deductions (401k, etc) and you're left with less than $1,000/week. Hardly something that Costco should be bragging about, in my opinion.

Of course, to be correct, the sentence does say "in excess of...". :icon_smile:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Hans B said:


> "According to a recent piece on TV last week, the average income of Costlco shoppers is in excess of $72,000.!"
> 
> Not to be flippant...but that's really not that much income over the course of a year. Take out taxes, deductions (401k, etc) and you're left with less than $1,000/week. Hardly something that Costco should be bragging about, in my opinion.
> 
> Of course, to be correct, the sentence does say "in excess of...". :icon_smile:


Yes, it's only about 50% more than the average American family makes in a year.


----------



## Hans B (Mar 25, 2007)

"The drop in inflation-adjusted incomes left the average family income at $70,700..."

https://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/11520738/


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Hans B said:


> "The drop in inflation-adjusted incomes left the average family income at $70,700..."
> 
> https://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/11520738/


Hans, the MSNBC article states the 70k is the mean. The median is 43k and in situations like this, Stats 101 tells us the median is a superior measure (large variations, i.e. minimum wage and Bill Gates).

Cheers

P.S. Think I need to go buy a pot pie at CostCo this weekend.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mine is certainly one family that shops at Costco. I do have a couple of pair of their wool dress trousers...tho I wish they offered them without the pleats...and the trousers are very nice for the price. I also regularly buy "big box" purchases from them. Saved $253 on a set of Michelin radials for my truck, over the best price I could find elsewhere. Frugal is not cheap...but it can be the smart way to go!


----------



## Hans B (Mar 25, 2007)

"Hans, the MSNBC article states the 70k is the mean. The median is 43k and in situations like this, Stats 101 tells us the median is a superior measure (large variations, i.e. minimum wage and Bill Gates)."

Yes, true. However, since the word "average" was used in the post below my initial post, I did want it to be known what the true average (mean) familial annual income is in the U.S.

Everyone have a ridiculously Happy Easter!


----------



## BPH (Mar 19, 2007)

Just bought a couple of pairs in Orlando Costco - they had plenty in stock in most sizes. Very nice pants at a fantastic price. Thanks for the pointers.


----------



## Tom72 (May 8, 2006)

Do the Kirklands hold a crease? Now that some of you have had them for a few wearings, can you report back? Thanks


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Tom72 said:


> Do the Kirklands hold a crease? Now that some of you have had them for a few wearings, can you report back? Thanks


I am very happy with mine. Not only do they hold a press well, their drape and hand is fantastic. Given the price, they are worth making a part of your everyday dress IMO.

Darn, did not make it to my local CostCo for a chicken pot pie this weekend, maybe next weekend. I highly recommend them too.


----------



## LonelyAreTheBrave (Dec 2, 2006)

*$15 Kirkland Khakis*

Not to get off of the subject of the Kirkland wool trousers...but I just purchased a pair of Kirkland Khakis which were located right next to the wool trousers for $15. They are full dress make...pleated and cuffed. However, they are 60% cotton 40% polyester. They seem to be of nice construction...I am going to compare them to my Berle and Ballin khakis. They say made in Vietnan. Usually I prefer all cotton, but lately I have been looking for something that stays a little more neat and crisp. For $15 that seems pretty inexpensive.


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm in Houston, Tx. and Sam's Club was in this market first and controls the local market.

There are probably 20 Sam's Clubs in the Metro Houston area and only one Costco that I know of (on I-10).

But after reading so much about Kirkland pants, I'm thinking of joining Costco as well as Sam's.

I've never seen any decent quality clothes at Sam's, though there are very good values for their price.

Is anyone familiar with both Costco and Sam's Club, and would care to a give a comparison opinion, particularly as to clothes.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

This months Consumer Reports has a Sam's/Costco comparison article. Costco leads in clothes but Sam's is coming up--as well as I recall.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Relative to the Costco wool slacks, do they offer them without pleats?


----------



## Patde (Dec 29, 2012)

*No way*

My wife made the mistake of buying Kirkland dress pants for me as a Christmas present.
They never made it out of the bag.
I abhor Costco and after going there once around 5 years ago vowed to never set foot in that place again. Madhouse and insulting to the consumer. To save some money you have to purchase an amount of product that is absurd. The day I went, my wife said that they had the Dove bath soap that I liked "cheap". Yea, they had a 20 pack. Would have taken up half of my bathroom closet.
I have no use for inferior (Kirkland) products, nor do I need a lifetime supply of any brand name stuff either.
Wish this place would go out of business.
P.S. when she got upset with me when I told her no way with the crappy Kirkland pants, I asked her to show me all of her clothes with that exquisite designer label. I'm still waiting.


----------



## g3dahl (Aug 26, 2011)

The above post makes little sense to me -- the vast majority of products offered at Costco are sold in ordinary quantities, although some items are offered only in bulk packages. The clothing is variable, but may be inspected to one's heart's content before purchase, except for pre-packaged dress shirts. I bought a pair of the Italian wool trousers a few years back, and found them to be excellent at the price.

And, unlike certain other high-volume discount retailers I know of, Costco makes an effort to be a responsible employer.

It is a madhouse, though...we agree on that!


----------



## mhdena (Jan 4, 2008)

They have nice Tommy Bahama style silk shirts, nice jeans at good prices, etc.

I'm a regular Costco shopper


----------

